# Without Naam



## Archived_Member16 (Nov 2, 2007)

*This Shabad is by Guru Arjan Dev Ji in Raag Gauree on Pannaa 240 *

gauVI mhlw 5 ]
imlu myry goibMd Apnw nwmu dyhu ]
nwm ibnw iDRgu iDRgu Asnyhu ]1] rhwau ]
nwm ibnw jo pihrY Kwie ]
ijau kUkru jUTn mih pwie ]1]
nwm ibnw jyqw ibauhwru ] ijau imrqk imiQAw sIgwru ]2]
nwmu ibswir kry rs Bog ]
suKu supnY nhI qn mih rog ]3]
nwmu iqAwig kry An kwj ]
ibnis jwie JUTy siB pwj ]4]
nwm sMig min pRIiq n lwvY ]
koit krm krqo nrik jwvY ]5]
hir kw nwmu ijin min n AwrwDw ]
cor kI inAweI jm puir bwDw ]6]
lwK AfMbr bhuqu ibsQwrw ]
nwm ibnw JUTy pwswrw ]7]
hir kw nwmu soeI jnu lyie ]
kir ikrpw nwnk ijsu dyie ]8]10]

go*u*rr*ee* mehal*aa* 5 ||
m*i*l m*ae*r*ae* g*o*b*i*(n)dh apan*aa* n*aa*m dh*ae*h*u* ||
n*aa*m b*i*n*aa* dhhr*i*g dhhr*i*g asan*ae*h*u* ||1|| reh*aa*o ||
n*aa*m b*i*n*aa* j*o* peh*i*r*ai* kh*aa*e ||
j*i*o k*oo*kar j*oo*t(h)an meh*i* p*aa*e ||1||
n*aa*m b*i*n*aa* j*ae*th*aa* b*i*o*u*h*aa*r || j*i*o m*i*rathak m*i*thh*i**aa* s*ee*g*aa*r ||2||
n*aa*m b*i*s*aa*r kar*ae* ras bh*o*g ||
s*u*kh s*u*pan*ai* neh*ee* than meh*i* r*o*g ||3||
n*aa*m th*i**aa*g kar*ae* an k*aa*j ||
b*i*nas j*aa*e jh*oo*t(h)*ae* sabh p*aa*j ||4||
n*aa*m sa(n)g man pr*ee*th n l*aa*v*ai* ||
k*o*tt karam karath*o* narak j*aa*v*ai* ||5||
har k*aa* n*aa*m j*i*n man n *aa*r*aa*dhh*aa* ||
ch*o*r k*ee* n*i**aa**ee* jam p*u*r b*aa*dhh*aa* ||6||
l*aa*kh adda(n)bar bah*u*th b*i*sathh*aa*r*aa* ||
n*aa*m b*i*n*aa* jh*oo*t(h)*ae* p*aa*s*aa*r*aa* ||7||
har k*aa* n*aa*m s*o**ee* jan l*ae*e ||
kar k*i*rap*aa* n*aa*nak j*i*s dh*ae*e ||8||10||

_Gauree, Fifth Mehla:_
_Meet me, O my Lord of the Universe. Please bless me with Your Name._
_Without the Naam, the Name of the Lord, cursed, cursed is love and intimacy. ||1||Pause||_
_Without the Naam, one who dresses and eats well_
_is like a dog, who falls in and eats impure foods. ||1||_
_Without the Naam, all occupations are useless, like decorations on a dead body. ||2||_
_One who forgets the Naam and indulges in pleasures,_
_shall find no peace, even in dreams; his body shall become diseased. ||3||_
_One who renounces the Naam and engages in other occupations,_
_shall see all of his false pretenses fall away. ||4||_
_One whose mind does not embrace love for the Naam_
_shall go to hell, even though he may perform millions of ceremonial rituals. ||5||_
_One whose mind does not contemplate the Name of the Lord_
_is bound like a thief, in the City of Death. ||6||_
_Hundreds of thousands of ostentatious shows and great expanses_
_- without the Naam, all these displays are false. ||7||_
_That humble being repeats the Name of the Lord,_
_O Nanak, whom the Lord blesses with His Mercy. ||8||10||_

_source: _
_http://www.sikhitothemax.com/Page.asp?SourceID=G&PageNo=&ShabadID=740&Format=2_


----------



## Astroboy (Nov 13, 2007)

Soul_jyot said:


> _One whose mind does not embrace love for the Naam_
> _shall go to hell, even though he may perform millions of ceremonial rituals. ||5||_


 
What types of *ceremonial rituals* do Sikhs perform today ?

How does one embrace love for the Naam ?

I cannot get out of ignorance if I don't know that I am ignorant. Please enlighten me.


----------



## Randip Singh (Nov 13, 2007)

Naam

Now what is the definition of Naam? Naam for me is truth or embracing truthful living. It is acknowledging the divine will and moving towards being a Gurmukh rather than a Manmukh or self willed.

People today go to these Sant's and a like and think because they have had something whispered in their ear they have Naam.......what a crock!!!


----------



## Astroboy (Nov 13, 2007)

randip singh said:


> Naam
> 
> Now what is the definition of Naam? Naam for me is truth or embracing truthful living. It is acknowledging the divine will and moving towards being a Gurmukh rather than a Manmukh or self willed.


 
How does one become aware if one is a gurmukh or manmukh ?

Give me one practical way of acknowledging the divine will ?


----------



## Randip Singh (Nov 16, 2007)

begum said:


> How does one become aware if one is a gurmukh or manmukh ?
> 
> Give me one practical way of acknowledging the divine will ?


 
The Gurmukh is one who listens to the divine will and uses the divine will to guide his/her actions. He she is in control of the 5 thieves and does not let them guide his her actions.

The Munmukh is one who is guided by the 5 thieves. It is self will or basic animal instincts run riot.

Give me one practical way of acknowledging the divine will ?

My friend died a few months ago at the age of 36, although the 5 thieves (particularly Krodh) were clouding my judgement I accepted it as part of the divine will. 

Gilly Mundy

It did not mean we sat there idoly and thoughts thats it he is dead, but we continued work for a charity which he had set up to help the rural poor in India.

Home :: Buwan Kothi International Trust :: Helping Haryana's Rural Communities Build a Sustainable Future


----------

